# East Kirkby air show, Aug 6th 2016.



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2016)

This was the first stop on my recent 'Tin Tent Travels', having spent five bl**dy hours driving the 110 miles to East Kirkby, in Lincolnshire, the previous day.
Set on a former WW2 Lancaster base, with preserved buildings and control tower, this is the home of the Lincolnshire Aviation Heritage Center, founded by the Panton brothers, in memory of their elder brother, who was lost on operations in a Halifax during WW2, and now home to the UK's other active (but not yet airworthy) Lancaster, NX611 'Just Jane'.
Beautiful, hot weather ensured that there was a good crowd attending this relatively small, but very well organised air show, with the proceeds going to the upkeep of the museum, and to fund further work on 'Just Jane'.
Lighting conditions early in the show were a bit tricky at times, with back-reflection from clouds causing a few exposure and focusing problems, but things improved as the sun moved around during the afternoon.
The Lancaster opened proceedings, before the main show, giving taxi rides up and down the airfield, and provided some good, atmospheric photo opportunities, before the BBMF arrived, with their Lancaster and two Spitfires, to open the flying display.
I'll start off with a shot of 'Just Jane', followed by the BBMF, before covering highlights of the show in following posts over the next few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2016)

Lovely shots Terry.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2016)

Damn son!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 17, 2016)

Very nice! 6 Merlins!!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2016)

I do believe I am going to like this thread.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2016)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks very much chaps, glad you're enjoying the pics.

Although small in comparison to some air shows in the UK, there were no dull moments in the flying displays, with a mix of vintage, aerobatic and large model aircraft, together with 'war birds' and a very amusing and entertaining 'Flying Circus' act.


*PICS 1 and 2*. One of the Pitts Special teams, this time flying the two-seat S2B, putting on a show of formation aerobatics.
*PIC 3.* 'Just Jane' taxies in after another session of rides.
*PICS 4 to 7.* 'The Great War Display Team' recreated a dogfight, with two SE5 replicas, a Be2, DR1 and Hannover (?), with the poor Be2 getting continuously hammered, before being 'rescued' by the SE5's.

I'll post more of the 'dogfight', and other 'acts', tomorrow.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2016)

Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2016)

NICE..!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2016)

Beauty. Great shot of the Lancaster in the second set


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks chaps.

Continuing with 'The Great War Display Team' dog fight, which really was a neat bit of flying, accompanied by the sound of machine gun fire.
More highlights from the rest of the show tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice collection of string and fabric.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2016)

Great shots there Terry!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Paul - just sorting some more pics, which I'll post soon.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul - just sorting some more pics, which I'll post soon.



Cant wait my friend


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2016)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Hugh !

A few more, with the Calidus autogyro, and some of the first 'antics' of Captain Neville's Flying Circus'.

*PICS 1 to 3.* The 'state of the art' Calidus autogyro gave an impressive display again - an interesting machine that must be fun to fly and tour in.
*PICS 4 and 5.* The first part of Captain Neville's Flying Circus performance involved an 'aerial cricket match', with the large wicket stumps shown here, and Captain Neville pacing out the 'crease'. The 'game' involved aircraft from the 'Circus' flying to the 'wicket' and dropping balls, ranging in size from soccer balls to tennis balls, in an attempt to 'bowl out' Neville. For those unfamiliar with the rules of cricket, spend a day trying to understand them !
*PIC 6.* The first 'bowler' sends a back spinner to the wicket - if my memory is correct, this Tiger Moth is actually the only airworthy example of what had been a 'Queen Bee' remote-controlled drone.
*PIC 7. *The Thruxton Jackaroo approaches the wicket, ball at the ready.
*PIC 8.* The Chipmunk sneaks in low for an under arm swing !
*PIC 9*. The Emmeraude dives in to deliver a 'yorker' ! This aircraft was once owned by a friend at my local aero club, in the 1980s.
*PIC 10.* 'Bowled out !'.

A nice bit of fun, with Captain Neville delivering a good batting average, although I think the bowlers had the upper edge !
More pics of the 'Flying Circus', and other displays, to follow over the weekend.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 20, 2016)

Sweet stuff there Terry


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks, Paul and Wojtek.
I'm still sorting the rest, from two cameras, but I have to go out to meet up with a friend for his Birthday tonight, so I'll post more pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2016)

Back with more antics from Captain Neville's Flying Circus, and 'under the wire' flying.
After popping free-flying balloons with their props, the 'Circus' aircraft then proceeded to hunt down and chop-up streamers, dropped from a Cessna flying above the loose circle of biplanes and monoplanes, before diving down to fly under two wire 'goal posts', set out roughly like a football (soccer) field, about two hundred yards apart, maybe a little bit less.
All in all, the 'Circus' provided some light-hearted, and at times very amusing entertainment at various stages throughout the day.

Next post will feature one of the P-51D Mustangs from Hardwick Warbirds, with a couple of sample shots below, as an introduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2016)

Good stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2016)

Great shots Terry


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks very much chaps. I'm not that happy with the remaining shots of the P-51, shown below, as it was at this time of the day that the sun decided to hide behind a large cloud for a while, causing a bright back-drop of blue sky and / or white cloud with lots of UV reflection, but with a diffused, flat light from behind the camera. It wasn't too bad when the Mustang took off, or by the time it landed, but between take-off, in the hold pattern beyond the air field, and then during the display, that's when the light changed, and it caused quite a few focusing problems, and a number of exposure 'failures', which could only be improved slightly in the photo-editing programmes.
That said, when viewed and adjusted in a larger format than usable here on the forum, they're not too bad overall.

This is one of* two* P-51Ds owned and operated by Maurice Hammond, of Hardwick Warbirds, based on the former 8th USAAF airfield of the same name, the other being 'Marinell', in it's original 1944 colours from when it served with the 339th FG at Fowlmere.
The aircraft shown here, left the USA in 1945, arriving in New Zealand in August of that year, to serve on 3 Sqn, RNZAF, before being retired and passing through a number of private owners. It was acquired by Maurice Hammond in 1997, and is currently painted to represent 'Janie', of the 353rd FG, 8th USAAF, based at Raydon, Essex, and flown by Maj. Bill Price.
Apart from the two Mustangs, Hardwick Warbirds also operate a Harvard (T-6), a Stearman, and an Auster and, apart from air show work, they also stage special open days and photo shoots - for details of this and the aircraft, see their web site.

More to come soon, with the resident C-47, a genuine BoB Hurricane and a neat Heliopolis (what the ****'s that? I hear you say - stay tuned, when all will be revealed !!)


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2016)

Another genuine warbird followed the Mustang's display, with the resident C-47 'Drag em oot!' making an impressive, short take-off, followed by a very spirited display.
This actual aircraft is configured for glider recovery and, on 'D-Day', it towed a glider to Normandy, carrying troops of the US 82nd Airborne. In the following days, it recovered 'Waco' gliders from the fields of Normandy, using the 'snatch-hook' and pulley equipment on board.

Hurricane and Heliopolis coming soon, before the final 'act' of the day, the Duxford-based Catalina operated by Plane Sailing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2016)

A picture perfect time no doubt


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2016)

Keep them coming Terry


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 23, 2016)

Great shots of a favorite.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks Jim, Paul and Geo.

The following shots of Hurricane Mk1, R1148 are certainly not my best work - a lot of the display was at high level and / or relatively far from the display line, making for a small subject in a big sky, and I have taken better pics of this particular airframe.
However, this is possibly the most important restored WW2 aircraft in the UK at the moment, so I had to get more shots of her.
This Hurricane was delivered new to 605 Sqn, RAF, in April 1940, and flew on 49 operational sorties during the Battle of Britain, shooting down five enemy aircraft, before itself being shot down later in the Battle.
Repaired and assigned to training roles, it eventually ended up in India.
In 1995, Peter Vacher was travelling around India, searching out vinatge Rolls Royce cars to bring back to the UK for restoration, when he came across this aircraft, in a sorry but almost complete state, outside a college, where it had stood for 54 years.
After prolonged negotiations, Mr. Vacher was able to acquire the Hurricane, and brought it back to the UK where it underwent a long and comprehensive restoration back to flying condition, fitted out with genuine, 1940 period equipment, radios etc etc, and painted in the same colours it wore during the BoB.
It was recently put up for sale, and there were fears that this important BoB survivor would leave the country, probably going to the USA.
However, it was purchased by IT entrepreneur James Brown, who has announced that it will remain in the UK, and it is now based with, and operated from, The Shuttleworth Collection at Old Warden, Bedfordshire.

Back soon with the Heliopilis mentioned earlier, and the Catalina.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2016)

Glad to hear its staying home but wish there where a few more Hurricanes in the states. I've only ever seen one and it flew in from Canada.

Great shots again Terry.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2016)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek and Paul, and I know what you mean Paul. I feel that way about the P-51 and P-47, particularly the latter, as there aren't any airworthy examples over here at the moment.
I watched the P-47 'razorback' being restored over the years at Duxford, but missed it's brief flying programme before it was exported to the 'States, the nearest I got to seeing it complete being the shipping container it was in, ready for export !
I haven't seen a 'live' P-47 since the early 1980's !! 

And now, what do you call a Bucker Bestmann when it's not a Bucker Bestmann ?
A Heliopolis Gomhouria MkVI, of course !
The Gomhouria was a Bestmann, built under Czech licence, by the Heliopolis aircraft factory in Egypt in the 1950's. The example shown here was built by Kader Industries in Egypt in 1966, and is powered by a 105hp Walter-Minor engine, rather than the Hirth powerplants used by Bucker-built machines. This aircraft served in a training role with the Egyptian Air Force up until 1989, before being retired and sold on the private market, residing in Germany until 2011, when it was bought by William Greenwood, and is currently based on his farm in the south of England.
The aircraft wears the colours and markings of a WW2 Luftwaffe Bu181 Bestmann of Flugzeugfuhrerschule AB/32, based at Oldenburg-Pardubitz.
A neat machine, and a practical 'warbird', it provided a very smooth display of basic aerobatics.

Back soon with the final selections, featuring the Catalina.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks OW !

The final selections now, with the PBY Catalina, operated by Plane Sailing out of Duxford. This aircraft is cleared for water landings, and does so on a regular basis in the south of France, and although I've seen it many times over the years, parked up at Duxford, I hadn't had the opportunity to see it flying since the early 1990's, at my local airshow.
I was almost 'caught out' when it took off, as I expected a longer take-off run with an aircraft almost as large as a Lancaster (it's wing span is two feet longer, and the fuselage only six feet shorter), but this amphibian virtually leaped into the air after what seemed like a very short run down the grass runway.
The pics are posted in two lots, in this, and the next post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2016)

And here's the final selection from the East Kirkby airshow, with more of Plane Sailing's PBY Catalina, painted to represent an aircraft of the ASR Flight of the USAAF, based at Halesworth, Suffolk, UK, in 1944.

I was very impressed with this airshow, in the way it was organised and presented, the content, access and the commentary which, for a relatively small show almost in the back end of beyond, was extremely professional and smoothly run. I'd hoped to get back there this coming weekend, for their 'Props and Pistons' show - a small 'warbirds' airshow with a very large collection of vintage, veteran and specialist vehicles, together with military vehicles and re-enactors etc, but as I'm planning on a further two trips in September, and as it's a public holiday this coming weekend, with the associated heavy traffic on the roads, I've decided to give it a miss this time, but I think I'll be going to their airshow again next year.

I hope you've enjoyed looking at the photos of the highlights of the show, as much as I enjoyed taking them, and thanks again to all for the kind comments and 'Likes'.
Next airshow for me will be the 'Meet the Fighters' show at Duxford, on September 10th and 11th, and I hope to get more pics then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2016)

You're welcome - glad you enjoyed them !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah, thanks Twrry. Wish I was there with you buddy!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2016)

:cool; :THX for sharing Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks chaps. And get yer Rs over here for 'Legends' next July Jim !


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 24, 2016)

Love the Cat, wish there where more of them flying, great pictures Terry


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Paul. There's another in the UK, I think based at North Weald, and flying in RAF Coastal Command colours, but I haven't yet seen it on the show circuit.
I was talking to a good friend the other night, and he'd love to have the means to own and operate a vintage airliner (he mentioned a Dragon Rapide, because it's a biplane) providing luxury flights, in the style of the 1930s, for wealthy and 'refined'clients. 
I mentioned flying boats, and the Catalina, and his eyes really lit up - I've yet to tell him that there's a Martin Mars for sale; he'll be wanting to re-create the Atlantic 'Clipper' service !!!
If I had the financial means to do so, I'd seriously investigate the possibilities of such a venture, perhaps in cooperation with the Orient Express, but no doubt the CAA (Cancel All Aviation) would throw a spanner in the works with restrictions making it tediously difficult to operate a viable business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2016)

Fantastic pics Terry, thanks for the series....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Wayne, and you're welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 27, 2016)

Loved them all. Thanks for the post Terry.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks again chaps. Next show for me is 'Meet the Fighters', at Duxford, 10th to 11th September, which looks like a good line-up, so hopefully, some good photo opportunities.


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2016)

very nice Terry, wish i could of taken the time off


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks Karl. It's one to look out for next year I think - a good, easy going show, with the crowd limited to 4,000, so no crush and push, and a good campsite less than half a mile from the airfield entrance.
I didn't spend much time looking around the stalls and ground displays, but from what I did see, it looked like a good layout, and not as cramped as DX.
Here's a couple of the cockpit sections on display, which I forgot to include in the main pics sections.
Probably only a couple of hours drive from your place I would think - supposed to be three hours for me, bu it took over five hours !!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2016)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2016)

A great thread Terry. Looking forward to the next show


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks chaps - next show is the 'Meet the Fighters' airshow at Duxford, over the weekend of 10th to 11th September.
The usual stuff,with around 11 Spitfires and a Seafire, plus a Yak 3, MiG 15, and Sea Vixen, and some WW1 aircraft too. Weather is looking good so far, for the show, so I hope to get some good pics.


----------

